# Sigelei Moonshot 22 and 24



## wiesbang (29/6/16)

As per title who has?


----------



## Yiannaki (29/6/16)

wiesbang said:


> As per title who has?


Vapeclub have stock of 22 
Sir vape have stock of 24.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalashnikov (30/6/16)

Please do some sort of review or feedback if you get it. Im also keen on one


----------



## wiesbang (1/7/16)

Any Cape Town vendor for the 24 version?


----------



## YeOldeOke (2/7/16)

https://e-cig.co.za/product/moonshot-rdta-black/
https://e-cig.co.za/product/moonshot-rdta-black/
https://e-cig.co.za/product/moonshot-rdta-silver/

We have the 22mm version in stock.


----------



## piffht (2/7/16)




----------

